#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Reaktive Arthrose bei Z.n. Infekt >

## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Habe da mal eine Frage an die cP'ler und Rheumatiker unter uns: 
Ich hatte letzte Woche einen Infekt, den ich mit einem Antibiotikum bekämpfen sollte lt. Hausärztin. Dieses mußte ich wegen massivster Nebenwirkungen absetzen. Dann kam - etwa 3 Tage später - daß praktisch über Nacht sämtliche Gelenke anschwollen, heiß wurden, "pochten" und richtig doll wehtaten. Das fing an den Füßen an und endete im oberen HWS-Bereich. 
Da ich in Hamburg war, als dieses Phönomen Freitag anfing, mußte ich dort zum Arzt, dieser sagte mir, daß das eine reaktive Arthrose sei und das so etwas häufig vorkomme nach Infekten. Er verschrieb mir Celebrex und bat mich, in einer Woche bei meiner HÄ erneut vorstellig zu werden.  
OK, das werde ich Donnerstag auch tun, aber irgendwie wandern diese Entzündungen hin und her, zur Zeit sind mal wieder die Knie beidseits dran, die HWS muckt wieder auf und die Handgelenke tun auch gut weh. Morgens nach dem Aufwachen ist es am schlimmsten, aber heute abend tut es auch mehr weh als noch gestern. Gestern waren die Knie wieder ok, seit etwa 1 Stunde sind die auch wieder heiß und gerötet. 
Das Celebrex tut in meinen Augen nicht viel, weder Schmerz- noch Entzündungsbekämpfung. 
Hat es Sinn bis Donnerstag zu warten, um dann evtl. mit Cortison noch anzufangen? Ist es normal, daß diese reaktive Arthrose wandert, mal an einigen Gelenken verschwindet und dann dort doch wieder auftaucht? 
Hoffe, mir kann einer von Euch was dazu sagen und freue mich auf hilfreiche Antworten. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Servus Andrea,  was Dich plagt, ist keine Arthrose, sondern eine infektreaktive Arthritis.  Ich kenne eine solche eigentlich nur von Streptokokken-Infektionen her, wonach auch meine Nieren stark beleidigt waren.  Bis Donnerstag ist's ja nun nimmer weit hin. Evtl. ist tatsächlich eine Cortison-Stoßbehandlung angezeigt.  Wie Du weißt, habe ich schon sehr lange cP. Da ich basismedikamentös sehr gut eingestellt bin, habe ich nur noch sehr selten Probleme. Wenn ich sie aber habe, dann hilft mir kein NSAR, sondern *nur* Cortison.  Am ersten Tag nehme ich je nach Ausmaß der Entzündungen 16-20 mg Urbason (Methylprednisolon) und warte ab. Bisher waren die herben Schmerzen eigentlich immer innerhalb weniger Stunden im Griff. Am nächsten Tag reduziere ich die Dosis auf die Hälfte, am übernächsten Tag wiederum auf die Hälfte. Manchmal, wenn die Gelenke wieder zu maulen beginnen, belasse ich es am nächsten Tag noch dabei. Anschließend kann man bei einer so kurzen Einnahme gleich auf 0 gehen. Ist man gaaaaanz vorsichtig, reduziert man weiterhin auf die Hälfte und geht dann auf 0.  Aber das wird Dir Deine Ärztin hoffentlich genau erklären. Am Anfang meiner Cortison-Karriere gab mir mein HA immer einen detaillierten Ausschleichplan mit. Später überließ er das mir.  Gute Besserung und liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Monsti,  
ohhhh, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden mit der Diagnose! Danke für die ausführlichen Info's, ich werde dann mal am Donnerstag berichten, was meine HÄ gesagt hat.  
Gute Nachtgrüße, Andrea*

----------

